# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Azerbaycan Milliyetçi Hareketinin Doğuşu Ve Gelişimi

## ceydaaa

I.

Sovyetler Birliğinin dağılmasına yol açan ve çözülüş sürecini hızlandıran unsurlar arasında, çeşitli cumhuriyetlerdeki milliyetçi hareketler önemli bir yer işgal etti. Bu milliyetçi hareketlerin nedenleri, ortaya çıkışı, gelişmesi, kendine has dinamikleri ve sonuçları bugün birçok çalışmaya konu olmakta ve daha uzun süre de olmaya devam edeceğe benzer. Devletleşme süreci içerisine girmiş birçok eski SSCB cumhuriyetinde milliyetçiliğin hâlâ baskın bir siyasî mobilizasyon kaynağı olması bu konuya duyulan ilgiyi arttıran nedenler arasında yer alıyor. Bu alanda yapılacak çalışmaların, (a) SSCBde hüküm sürmüş sosyo-ekonomik sistemin doğasını ve işleyişini daha iyi anlamamıza yardımcı olacağı ve (b) genel olarak milliyetçilik meselesi üzerinde varolan literatüre katkıda bulunacağı da iddia edilebilir. Ancak bu yazının amacı çok daha mütevazi: SSCByi oluşturan cumhuriyetlerden biriyken bugün ulus-devlet olma yolunda önemli mesafeler katetmiş olan Azerbaycandaki milliyetçilik hareketinin gelişimini betimlemek. Betimleme sözcüğünden de anlaşılacağı gibi bu makalede neden sorularından ziyade nasıl sorularının üzerinde durdum. Bu yolla, bu ülke üzerinde varolan bilgi birikimine küçük bir katkıda bulunmayı amaçladım.

II.

Sovyetler Birliği, yetmiş dört yıllık tarihi boyunca, ülke sınırları içinde yaşayan değişik milliyetten insanlara, ortak bir Sovyet kimliği kazandırmada başarılı olamadı. Ancak bu gerçek, SSCBnin son yıllarına kadar, gerek Sovyet devlet adamları, gerekse de Sovyet sosyal bilimcileri tarafından yadsındı. Şubat 1986da, SBKPnin (Sovyetler Birliği Komünist Partisinin) 27. Kongresinde kabul edilen parti programının yeni versiyonunda bile sosyalist milletlerin ve milliyetlerin daha da yakınlaşmasından söz ediliyordu (Kozlov, 1991:50). Sovyet yönetiminin bu alandaki başarısızlığını farkedip, sosyal bilimcilere milliyetler politikasının bilimsel bir değerlendirmesini yapmaları için davetiye çıkarmasını görmek için SBKP Merkez Komitesinin Ocak 1987deki genel kurul toplantısına kadar beklemek gerekti.1 O tarihten SSCBnin yıkılışına kadar yapılan çalışmalara ve resmî açıklamalara baktığımızda, milliyetler sorununa getirilen açıklamaların yaklaşık dört grupta toplandığını görmekteyiz (Krupnik, 1991:82-93).

Aralık 1986da Alma Atadaki öğrenci gösterilerinden ve Kırım Türklerinin 1987de Kızıl Meydandaki açlık grevinden sonra ortaya çıkan ve Dağlık Karabağ olaylarının başladığı sıralarda, yani Şubat ve Mart 1988de yapılan açıklamalara göre, her şeyin suçlusu Gorbaçov yönetiminin düşmanlarıydı. Bunlara, mafya, perestroykanın düşmanları, ideolojik düşmanlar, bürokratik aygıt, yabancı gizli servisler, vs. dahildi. İkinci tur açıklamayı savunanlar için ise, bütün problemlerin altında yatan ana sorun, ülke ekonomisiydi. Kötüleşen iktisadî durum, milletler arasındaki ilişkilerin bozulmasına neden olmuş; bozulan milletler arası ilişkiler de ülke ekonomisinin daha fenalaşmasına yol açmıştı. Bu kısır döngüden kurtulmak için iktisadî sorunlara çözüm bulmak ve iktisadî gelişmeyi tekrar rayına oturtmak yeterliydi. Üçüncü açıklamaya göre, ülkenin kuruluşu sırasında tasarlanan modelde kesinlikle bir yanlışlık yoktu; fakat daha sonraki yıllarda izlenen hatalı politikalar, bu modeli aşındırmıştı. Bu aşınmalar neticesinde de sözkonusu sorun ortaya çıkmıştı. Son Sovyet lideri Mihail Gorbaçovun milliyetler politikasının bu tür bir varsayım üzerine kurulduğunu söyleyebiliriz. Gorbaçov, ulusal soruna çözüm olarak, Leninin milliyetler politikasına dönülmesini öneriyor ve Stalin tarafından zayıflatılmış olan gerçek federalizmin yeniden canlandırılması gerektiğine inanıyordu. (Suny, 1991:118). Dördüncü grup açıklamaya göre, milliyetler konusunda yaşanan problemler, Sovyet sisteminin doğasından kaynaklanan, bugün çıkmasa yarın çıkacak türden, beklenen ve olağan bir süreçti. Bir Sovyet sosyal bilimcisinin sözleriyle, karşı karşıya kalınan olgular, imparatorluğun kaçınılmaz çözülüşüydü. Çünkü 1992de Sovyet Sosyalist Cumhuriyetler Birliğinin kurulması, Birlik Anlaşmasının ve daha önce öngörülen Sovyet cumhuriyetlerinin konfederatif işbirliğinin ihlali anlamına geldi. Amaç, Çarlık Rusyasının eski sınırları içinde tek bir devletin yeniden inşasıydı (Krupnik, 1991:86).

Yukarıdaki açıklamaları savunanların hepsinin de siyasî önyargıları vardı: Sovyet devlet adamları ve SSCBnin yaşamaya devam etmesini isteyen sosyal bilimciler, ilk üç grup açıklama çevresinde toplanıyordu. Sovyet sistemine tamamen karşı çıkanlar ise sonuncu türden açıklamaları savunuyorlardı. Bu nedenle, yukarıdaki yaklaşımlar, SSCBde ortaya çıkan milliyetler sorununu açıklamanın çok uzağında kaldılar. Bu yaklaşımlar, çok büyük bir genellik taşımaktadır ve çeşitli cumhuriyetlerdeki özel durumlara uygulanabilir nitelikte değildir. Dahası, bu görüşler, açıklayıcı değişkenler itibariyle de son derece kısır bir görüntü arzetmektedir. Eski Azerbaycan Sovyet Sosyalist Cumhuriyetinde (bugünkü bağımsız Azerbaycan devletinde) milliyetçiliğin doğuşu ve gelişme sürecine bakmamız, hem yukarıda sözü edilen açıklamaların zayıflığını göstermek, hem de eski SSCBde milliyetler sorunu anlamak doğrultusunda ipuçları elde etmek açısından yararlı olacak.
Sözkonusu soruna bir açıklama getirmede Azerbaycan örneği, özellikle önemli gibi gözükmektedir. Şöyle ki Azerbaycanın jeopolitik önemi ve zengin yeraltı kaynakları (özellikle petrol), Sovyet devletinin bu cumhuriyeti her zaman özel bir şekilde değerlendirmesine yol açtı. Azerbaycanın güvenilirliğini korumak SSCB yönetiminin önceliklerinden biriydi. Bu güvenilirlik, kısmen Azerbaycanın SSCB öncesi tarihinden kaynaklanmaktaydı. Eğer 1918-1920 yılları arasında yaşayan bağımsız Azerbaycan Demokratik Cumhuriyeti sayılmayacak olursa, Azerbaycan komşularının aksine hiçbir zaman bağımsız bir devlet olmadı. 1920 sonrasında, çok az sayıda Sovyet aleyhtarı hareket ortaya çıktı ve bunlar da Sovyet iktidarına yönelik ciddi bir tehdit oluşturmadı. Gorbaçovun glasnost ve perestroyka (yeniden yapılanma ve açıklık) kampanyasına kadar, Sovyet sistemine yabancılaşmış bir Azerbaycan aydın kesimi (küçük bir grubun varlığı sayılmayacak olursa) ortaya çıkmadı. Komünist Parti aygıtıyla aydınlar arasında yakın bir ilişki vardı ve parti etkisini uzun bir süre devam ettirdi (Suny, 1991:113). Milliyetçi akımların bir miktar güç sahibi olduğu diğer bazı Kafkasya, Orta Asya ve Baltık cumhuriyetlerinde Moskovanın müdahalesi bazı durumlarda gerekli olduysa da, perestroyka dönemine kadar Azerbaycanda bu tür müdahalelere rastlanmadı. [Azerbaycanın] siyasî güvenilirliği ve ekonomik verimliliği, diğer Kafkasya cumhuriyetleri... için bir model oluşturdu (Willerton, 1992:192). O zaman, böyle model bir cumhuriyet ve Sovyet yönetiminin bir kalesi olan Azerbaycanda, milliyetçi bir hareket nasıl oluştu? Bu soruyu cevaplamak, daha az istikrarlı diğer Sovyet cumhuriyetlerindeki benzer süreçleri anlamamıza yardımcı olabilir. Yazının bundan sonraki bölümlerinde bu soruyu yanıtlamaya çalışacağım.

III.

Diğer Rus olmayan cumhuriyetlerde olduğu gibi Azerbaycanda da Sovyet yönetiminin izlediği milliyetler politikası çelişkili bir nitelik taşıyordu. (Suny, 1990) Bu politika, iki düzlemde yürütülmek zorundaydı: iktisadî ve toplumsal. İktisadi düzlemde, temelde bir tarım toplumu olan Azerbaycanı, kentli, sanayileşmiş bir topluma dönüştürecek bir modernizasyon projesi uygulandı. Toplumsal düzeyde ise, Azerbaycan toplumunun kültürel özgünlükleri beslenmeye ve böylece etnik dayanışma ile (sadece Azerbaycan Sovyet Sosyalist Cumhuriyeti [ASSC] içinde yaşayan insanları kapsayan) bir Azerbaycan ulusal kimliği geliştirilmeye çalışıldı.2 Bu politika, iki düzlemde de, Sovyet devletinin belirlediği sınırlar ve normlar içinde yürütülmek zorundaydı. SSCBdeki milliyetler sorununu anlamak için, çelişkili bir nitelik taşıyan bu milliyetler politikasını kavramak önemli gibi gözükmektedir.

Sovyetler Birliği, farklı etnik siyasî birimlerden oluşması açısından tarihsel bir özgünlük taşıyordu. Devlet, belirli etnik birimlere, eğitimde ve kültürel kurumlarda kendi dillerini kullanma güvencesi verirken, hem ulusların siyasî egemenliklerini, hem de güçlü konumdaki yerel kadroların gelişmesini desteklemeyi vaadetmişti. (Suny, 1990:9). Azerbaycanda toplumsal alanda yapılan reformların belki de en önemlisi dilde gerçekleştirildi. Okuma-yazma bilmeyenler için alfabeler basıldı,3 okullar açıldı, eğitim ulusallaştırıldı. Dil reformu, bir yönüyle, Azeri edebiyat dilini ve tarih yazımını dilin günlük kullanımına uygun hale getirmeyi amaçlıyordu. Böylelikle bir Azerbaycanlı kimliği yaratarak bu kimliği ve Azerbaycan tarihini parti ve devletin ihtiyaçlarıyla oluşturmak mümkün olacaktı4 (Nissman, 1987:18). Yine aynı amaçla, çeşitli kültürel kuruluşlar (devlet yayınevleri, eğitim ve kültür bakanlıkları, yazarlar, sanatçılar, mimarlar vs. birlikleri) kuruldu. Bu kurumların, örneğin Sanatçılar Birliğinin, özgün bir Azerbaycan kültürünü yaratması ve yönlendirmesi sağlandı. Bununla birlikte, cumhuriyetteki Talisler, Kürtler, Lezgiler ve Avarlar gibi Kuzey Kafkasyalı etnik gruplar, ulusal-kültürel gelişmenin dışında bırakıldı ve baskın Azerbaycan ulusal kimliği içinde asimile edilmeye çalışıldı (Saroyan, 1990:15-16).

Sovyet devleti tarafından uygun görülmeyen geleneksel otorite kalıplarının ve kültürel-dinî uygulamaların bazıları ortadan kaldırıldı. Örneğin kırdaki feodalvari güç ilişkileri yok edildi, camiler kapatıldı, kadınların peçe takmaları yasaklandı. Sovyet sistemine uyum gösterecek ve toplumda bu sistemin benimsenmesini sağlayacak Azeri aydınlar yetiştirildi. Lenin döneminde ortaya çıkan ve Stalin döneminde de fasılalarla devam eden yerelcilik politikasıyla yerel politikacılar ve yöneticiler kayırıldı. Bu politikayla, yerel etnik bir liderlik yaratılmaya çalışıldı.
Bu çerçevede, işe alımlarda ve iş eğitiminde Azeriler kayırıldı, yöneticiler Azeriler arasından seçildi.5 Bu politika, Sovyet yönetiminin meş-rûiyeti için özellikle önemliydi. Devrimden önce, Rus Çarlığı zamanında Rus idareciler tarafından yönetilen, iktisadî olarak Rusların ve Ermenilerin baskın olduğu Azerbaycanda bu politikalar vasıtasıyla Sovyet otoritesine olan güven arttırılmaya, bir meşrûiyet sağlanmaya çalışıldı (a.g.e.16).
Öte yandan, iktisadî alanda da çeşitli modernleşme ve kalkınma politikaları izlendi. Kanımca bu iktisadî politikalar, genelde Azerbaycan halkı tarafından memnuniyetle karşılanmadı (Altstadt, 1992: 131-150). Bu politikaların amacı, ekonomik faaliyet ve verimliliği arttırmak, sanayileşmeyi gerçekleştirmekti. Bu amaçla 1928de başlayan kollektivizasyon politikaları, Azeri köylüsünün büyük çoğunluğundan, SSCBnin diğer bölgelerinde olduğu gibi büyük bir tepki gördü (a.g.e. 139-141). Bu kalkınma projesi sırasında doğanın katledildiği (Hazar Denizinin petrolle kirlenmesi, pamuk üretiminin niteliksel ve niceliksel olarak düşüş göstermesi, vs) ve köylerin yok olduğu Azerbaycan halkı tarafından hep söylenegeldi. Ayrıca Azerbaycanda izlenen ekonomik politikalar, cumhuriyet halkına vaadedilen refahı getiremedi. Diğer cumhuriyetlere kıyasla Azerbaycanlıların yaşam standartları hiçbir zaman yüksek olmadı. (Yamskov, 1991:150). Sonuç olarak, bu iktisadî politikaların, Azerbaycan halkının Sovyet yönetimine yönelik varsayılan güvenini daha 1930lardan itibaren aşındırmaya başladığı söylenebilir.

Böylece ASSCde, Sovyet sisteminin istikrarı açısından çelişkili bir toplumsal yapı ortaya çıktı. Azerbaycanda yaşanan bu yukarıdan aşağı modernleşme, Sovyet sisteminin geleceğini güvence altına alır, bu yönde bir toplumsal ve iktisadî gelişme yaratır gibi görünürken, aynı zamanda bu sistemin altını oyucu güçlerin gelişmesine de yol açtı. Yani ASSCnin sonunu hazırlayan milliyetçi güçler ve akımlar sadece perestroyka döneminin bir ürünü değil, Sovyet sisteminin tarihsel gelişiminin bir mahsulüdür ve yapısal bir nitelik taşımaktadır.6 Azerbaycanda milliyetçi hareketin yükselişini açıklayabilmek için yapısal ve uzun dönemli unsurların yanısıra, daha kısa dönemli ve olumsal unsurlara da bakmak gerekiyor. Yazımın bundan sonraki bölümünde bu unsurlar üzerine duracağım ve de Ermeni ve Rus aleyhtarlığının Azerbaycan milliyetçiliğinin biçimlenişinde çok önemli bir yere sahip olduğunu öne süreceğim.

IV.

Gorbaçovun reformlarının etkisi, Azerbaycanda ilk olarak Dağlık Karabağ özerk bölgesinde görüldü. Bölgede çoğunluğu oluşturan Ermeniler, toplumsal, kültürel ve iktisadî alanlardaki hoşnutsuzluklarını ve bu nedenle Ermenistanla birleşme isteklerini ilk önce Moskovaya mektuplar göndermek daha sonra da toplantılar ve gösteriler yapmak yoluyla dile getirdiler.7 Daha önemlisi, Gorbaçovun hozrasot (iktisadî özyönetim) söylemini kullanarak, Karabağ Ermenileri tarafından yönetilen iktisadî kurumlar, Azerbaycan ekonomisiyle olan idari bağları pahasına, Ermenistanla iktisadî ilişkilerini geliştirme yolunu seçtiler (Saroyan, 1990:17). Üretim planlarını yaparken Azerbaycanın devlet planlarına uymaz oldular ve üretimlerini Ermenistanın ihtiyaçlarına göre ayarlamaya başladılar. Dağlık Karabağ Özerk Bölgesinin ekonomik özerklik yolunda attığı adımlar, Azerbaycanda, cumhuriyetin toprak bütünlüğünün ve egemenliğinin bir ihlali olarak değerlendirildi ve halk tarafından büyük tepkiyle karşılandı.8 Karabağ (Ermeni) hareketi ve daha sonraki siyasî kriz, Azerbaycanlıların sadece bu bölgedeki olaylar hakkında değil, aynı zamanda ASSCnin karşı karşıya bulunduğu daha genel sorunlar hakkında bilinçlenmesinde katalizör görevi gördü (Saroyan, 1990:23). Dolayısıyla, Ermeni ayrılıkçı hareketinin, Azerbaycanda milliyetçi renkler taşıyan bir siyasî bilincin oluşmasında önemli bir rol oynadığını söyleyebilirim.9 Azerbaycanlı bir aydın, bunu şu şekilde ifade ediyor:

1988. ilin evvellerinde zorla Azerbaycan halgının boynuna koyulan Karabağ problemi evveller siyasete karşı tam lageyd olan yüzminlerle adami siyasî mubarize burulganina atdi... Azerbaycanda kutlevi harekat hele hayli derecede kortebii harakter daşıyordu, esasen emosiyalara esaslanır ve başlıca olarag Karabağ Problemine aid meselelerde mehdudlaşırdı. (Balayev, 1992:3).

Dolayısıyla, özellikle 1988 sonrasında, Azerbaycan milliyetçiliği bir yanıyla tepkisel (refleksiv) bir nitelik taşımıştır. Dağlık Karabağ sorunu ve Ermeni milliyetçiliği, Azerbaycanda milliyetçi akımların güçlenmesinde ve popüler olmasında bir çeşit katalizör görevi görmüştür. Azerbaycan Halk Cephesinin kuruluşundan, yani 16 Temmuz 1989dan beri, onun liderliğini üstlenen Ebulfez Elçibey, Halk Cephesi Birinci Kurultayında bu olguyu şöyle dile getiriyor: İnkar etmek olmaz ki Azerbaycanda halk harekatına Karabağ hadiseleri tekan vermişdir. Evvelce ardıçıl ve sistemli olmayan bu halk harekatı, tedricen demokratik halk harekatına çevrilmiştir (Elçibey, 1992:250).

V.

Azeri milliyetçiliğinin tepkisel (refleksiv) karakterini sadece Ermeni aleyhtarlığına bağlamak eksik olacaktır kanımca. Bu milliyetçiliği besleyen başka bir unsur da Rus aleyhtarlığıydı. Azerbaycan milliyetçiliğinin bir ifadesi olan ve bu milliyetçiliğin özelliklerini gövdesinde toplayan, Sovyet sistemine karşı Azerbaycanda siyasî muhalefeti başlatan Azerbaycan Halk Cephesinin (AHC) kuruluş nüveleri 1960larda görülebilir. 1960ların başlarında, o zamanlar üniversite öğrencisi olan daha sonra bugünkü AHCyi kuran aydınlar arasında milliyetçilik fikirleri oluşmaya başlamıştı. Bu fikirlerin kaynağında, aydınların kendilerini bağımsız olmayan sömürge bir toplumun fertleri olarak görmesi yatıyordu. Bu aydınlara göre, Ruslar onların bağımsızlıklarını ellerinden almış, kendi topraklarında kul olarak yaşatmıştı. Elçibey, o yılları şöyle anlatıyor:
Bizde bele fikir yaranmışdı ki, milletimiz gul halindadir, ölkemiz ise mustemlekedir... [Arkadaşlarim ve ben] azadlik ugrunda mücadele aparmaga soz verdik. (Elçibey, 1992:2).

Bu fikirler etrafında toplanan Elçibey ve arkadaşları, 1960larda ve 1970lerin başlarında milliyetçi görüşlerini dar bir çevre içerisinde olsa da yaymaya çalıştılar.10 1960ların başlarında yeşermeye başlayan bu milliyetçi fikirlerin ve Rus aleyhtarlığının altında bir dereceye kadar, yazımın ikinci bölümünde bahsettiğim yapısal unsurların yattığını düşünüyorum.

Burada bir parantez açarak şu soruyu sorabiliriz: Neden bu Rus aleyhtarlığıyla özdeşleştirilen rejim düşmanlığı, 1980lerde yığınsal bir milliyetçi hareket içerisinde ifadesini buldu da daha farklı ideolojik bir kimliğe bürünmedi?

Sovyet devleti, siyasî mücadele kanallarını kapatmış ve toplumu büyük oranda homojenleştirmişti. Toplumda, bir sınıf kimliği altında biraraya gelmiş olan hemen hemen hiçbir grup yoktu.11 Bu durumda geriye sadece iki toplumsal mücadele kanalı açık kalıyordu: milliyetçi ve dinci12 (Fursov, 1990:19). Bu önerme, ASSC açısından önemli implikasyonlar taşıyor. İslâm, nüfusunun çoğunluğu Müslüman olan Azerbaycanda bir siyasî mücadele aracı olamazdı. Çünkü, dini kurumlar Moskova tarafından yönlendiriliyordu13 ve cumhuriyette İslâmcı aydınlar yetişmemişti. Halkın çoğunluğunun dine karşı olan ilgisi yüksek değildi. Bu yüzden, açık olan diğer mücadele kanalının, yani milliyetçiliğin Sovyet aleyhtarı mücadelede kullanılması şaşırtıcı değildir.

Azerbaycanda milliyetçi düşüncelerin oluşmasında görüldüğü gibi büyük bir rol oynamış olan Rus aleyhtarlığı, 1988den sonra daha da belirginleşmeye başladı. Milliyetçiliğin taşıdığı Rus aleyhtarı renk, Karabağ sorunu başladıktan sonra daha koyu bir hale geldi. Azeriler, Karabağ meselesinde ve bu meselenin büyümesinde Moskova ile Moskova yanlısı yerel parti liderliğini sorumlu tuttular14 ve Karabağ sorununun Ruslardan tam bağımsızlık kazanmadan çözülemeyeceğini öne sürdüler (Balayev, 1992:5). Örneğin, AHC programının 1990da değiştirilen versiyonunda, Cephenin baş görevleri arasında şu madde yer almaktadır:

AHC, Sovyet emperyasında milli hukukların taptandığını, demokrasi ve insan haklarının bozulduğunu, ganunsuzluğun ve adaletsizliyin hüküm sürdüğünü, siyasî, iktisadî, ideolojik milli buhranın gettikçe derinleştiğini, sosyalist devlet tasarrufat sisteminin dağıldığını göstererek... insanın mutluluğu namina, milletinr, vatanin ve devletin yükselmesi uğrunda mücadele verir... Müstemlekecigin, totalitarizmin, diktatura rejiminin lagvi, milli devlet müstegilliyinin tam berpasi, azad fikirliliğin ve çok partiyaliliğin bergeran edilmesi için çalışır (AHC Programı, 1991).
Görüldüğü gibi Sovyet devleti, emperyalist bir devlet olarak görülmekte, bu ülke içinde yeralan uluslar sömürge olarak nitelenmektedir. Bağımsızlık, nihaî amaç olarak gösterilmektedir. Moskova güdümlü hükümet, milliyetçilik ve bağımsızlık fikirlerine görünüşteki yakınlığına rağmen, Ağustos 1991deki başarısız darbeyi desteklemesi üzerine halk karşısında gülünç bir duruma düştü. Komünist lider Ayaz Muttalibovun Eylül 1991de şüpheli bir seçim sonunda devlet başkanı seçilmesine ve ardından Azerbaycanın bağımsızlığını ilan etmesine karşın, halk arasındaki desteği hızla azalıyordu (Balayev, 1992:18).

1992 yılında, Karabağ krizi giderek derinleşirken, AHC daha da destek kazandı. Mart 1992de Karabağdaki Hocali köyünde Ermenilerin yüzlerce Azeriyi öldürmesinden sonra, Baküde AHC önderliğindeki binlerce kişi, Ayaz Muttalibovu istifa etmeye zorladı. Mayıs ayında da, AHC Karabağdaki son Azeri yerleşim birimi olan Susanın ve daha sonra da Laçinin Ermenilere düşmesinden sonra halkta doğan kızgınlıktan yararlanarak, Muttalibovun yeniden iktidara gelme girişimini bastırdı. 15 Mayısta, binlerce kişinin başkanlık sarayına yürümesi üzerine, Muttalibov Azerbaycandan Rusyaya kaçmak zorunda kaldı. AHC, aynı gün fiilen iktidarı ele geçirdi ve Haziran ayında devlet başkanlığı seçimleri yapılacağını açıkladı. AHC Başkanı Elçibey, 7 Haziranda yapılan seçimlerde oyların yüzde 59unu alarak devlet başkanı seçildi. Görünen odur ki AHC siyasî iktidara yürürken, özellikle komünist yönetimin Karabağ politikasının başarısız olduğu zamanlarda, halkın desteğini kendine basamak yapmıştır.

VI.

Azerbaycanda milliyetçiliğin oluşması ve gelişmesi, yukarıda tartışıldığı gibi, yapısal ve tepkisel (refleksif) olarak iki boyut taşıyor. Sovyet devletinin milliyetler politikası, iktisadî, toplumsal ve siyasî düzeyleriyle, 1930lardan başlayarak, milliyetçiliğin doğmasına uygun bir ortam yarattı. Refleksiv boyutun Rus aleyhtarlığı yönü, bu yapısal taban üzerinde gelişti. Bu nedenle, aslında yapısal boyut ve Rus aleyhtarı refleksif boyut birbirinden ayrı değerlendirilemez. Dahası, refleksiv boyutun Rus aleyhtarı ve Ermeni aleyhtarı yönleri de birbirinden ayrılamaz. Ocak 1990daki Sovyet darbesinin sonrasında olduğu gibi, Rus aleyhtarı ve Ermeni aleyhtarı kamuoyu birarada oluştu, zaman zaman iç içe girdi ve karşılıklı olarak birbirinin derecesini artırdı.

AHC önderliğindeki hükümetin iktidara geçmesinden sonra da, milliyetçilik önemli bir görev görmeye devam ediyor. Millet kurma sürecinin bir defaya mahsus olup bitmediğinin bilakis sürekli bir nitelik taşıdığının belki de en çarpıcı örneklerinden birisi yaşanıyor. İçeride demokrasi ve hukuk devleti vaadeden, dış ilişkilerde ise Azerbaycanın tam bağımsızlığını ve diğer ülkelerle ilişkilerini eşitlik esasına göre yürüteceğini vurgulayan AHC, yeni ulus-devletin pekiştirilmesinde, ulusal kimliğin geliştirilmesine büyük önem veriyor. Hükümet, bağımsız Azerbaycanı, 1918-1920 yılları arasında varolan Azerbaycan Demokratik Cumhuriyetinin bir devamı olarak niteliyor. O cumhuriyetin lideri olan Mehmet Emin Resulzade, hem Azerbaycan Demokratik Cumhuriyetinin, hem de bugünkü Azerbaycan Cumhuriyetinin lideri olarak gösteriliyor. Resulzadenin posterleri, büstleri ve heykelleri, başkentte ve diğer kentlerde belli başlı her yere dikiliyor. Azerbaycan halkının tarihi ve edebiyatı hakkında birçok kitap yayınlanıyor. Eski Azeri ozanlarının (Nizami Gençevi gibi) eserleri, Farsçadan Azeri diline çevriliyor. Azerbaycan basın ve yayın organları, ulusal tarih, edebiyat ve kültür konusundaki programlara büyük yer ayırıyorlar. Sonuç olarak, milliyetçiliğin Azerbaycanda siyasî ve sosyal hayatta hâlâ baskın bir olgu olduğunu ve orta vadede böyle kalmaya devam edeceğini söyleyebiliriz.



1 Eylül 1989daki SBKP Merkez Komitesinin genel kurul toplantısında da bu alandaki ideolojik ve teorik çalışmaları yeniden canlandırmanın gerekliliğinin altı çizilmekte ve ülkedeki milletlerin ve etkin ilişkilerin süreçleri hakkında araştırma yapmak ileri teori ve pratiği dogmatizm ve basmakalıplıktan arındırmanın önemi vurgulanmaktaydı. (Kozlov, 1991:50)
2 ASSCnin İran sınırları içinde yeralan Güney Azerbaycana (bu bölgede ASSCnin nüfusunun yaklaşık iki katı kadar Azeri yaşamakta) ve Türkiyeye olan yakınlığı akla getirildiğinde, bu uygulamaların, SSCBnin diğer Rus olmayan Sovyet cumhuriyetlerine yönelik milliyetler politikasına oranla çok daha farklı bir niteliği vardı. Yaratılması amaçlanan farklı bir Azerbaycanlı kimliği vasıtasıyla, ASSCnin bu ülkelerin kültürel ve ideolojik tehditlerinden korunulması tasarlanmıştı. Ki bu da, ASSCdeki siyasî istikrarın sürekliliği açısından çok önemliydi.
3 Azeri dilinde öğretim yapılmasına rağmen, başarılı bir siyaset veya bilim kariyerine sahip olabilmek için, (çok yakın geçmişe kadar) Rusça öğrenmek gerekiyordu. Örneğin, doktora tezlerinin Rusça yazılması zorunluydu.
4 Bu bağlamda iki önemli gelişmenin daha altını çizmek istiyorum. Azerbaycan Demokratik Cumhuriyeti döneminde kullanılmaya başlanılan Latin alfabesi, Lenin döneminde de kullanılmaya devam etti. Ancak Stalin döneminde bu alfabe kaldırılarak yerine Kiril alfabesi getirildi. Ermenistan ve Gürcistan ise, Sovyet dönemi boyunca kendi alfabelerini kullanmaya devam ettiler. İkincisi, Stalin döneminde ayrıca, Azerbaycan pasaportlarında milliyet hanesindeki Türk kelimesi çıkartılarak, yerine Azerbaycanlı yazıldı.
5 Ekonomik işletmelerin ve idari kurumların yöneticileri genelde Azeri olurken, bu kişilerin yardımcıları ya Rus, ya da Ermeniler arasından seçiliyordu. Bu idari yapı, Sovyet devletinin ekonomik ve siyasî konulardaki denetimini kolaylaştırıyordu.
6 SSCBnin İrana yönelik politikaları da, Azerbaycanda milliyetçiliğin gelişmesine katkıda bulundu. 1981e kadar, Moskovanın hedefi, İranın kuzeyinde İranlı Azeriler için bir özerk bölge oluşturulmasını sağlamaktı. 1981de Moskovanın güttüğü politika, özerklik hedefinden tek Azerbaycan kurulması hedefine döndü (Nissman, 1987:13). Moskovanın tek Azerbaycan politikasının da yardımıyla, Sovyet Azeri yazarları, eskiden yetkililer tarafından sakıncalı görülecek olan milliyetçi fikirlere eserlerinde yer vermeye başladılar.
7 Dağlık Karabağ bölgesinde yaşayan Ermenilerin sorunları, bu yazının kapsamına girmemektedir. Ancak bu sorunları çok kısaca şu şekilde özetleyebiliriz: Kültürel alanda, Karabağ Ermenileri, yerel öğretime yeterli kaynak ayrılmamasından ve Karabağla Ermenistan SSCsi arasında kültürel bağlar kurulmamasından şikayet ediyorlardı. Ekonomik alanda ise, Ermeniler, Karabağın geri kalmışlığından yakınıyorlardı. Aslında, sosyo-ekonomik istatistiklere bakıldığında, Karabağın durumunun Azerbaycanın diğer bölgelerinden daha iyi olduğu görülebilir, ancak Ermenistanla karşılaştırıldığında ise Karabağla ilgili istatistikler Ermenistanın gerisinde kalmaktadır. (Yamskov, 1991:149). Bu nedenle, Karabağ Ermenilerinin toplumsal ve ekonomik sorunlarını çözmek için Ermenistanla birleşmek isteklerinin, Karbağ Ermenileri açısından temelsiz olmadığı söylenebilir.
8 Bu tepki, daha sonra yaşanan olaylarla daha da büyüdü. 17 Kasım 1988de başkent Baküde ve başka şehirlerde kitle gösterileri düzenlendi, bazı Ermeniler işten atıldı, bazılarına saldırıldı. Birçok Ermeni, Azerbaycandan kaçtı. Bu eylemlerin nedeni, Karabağ Ermenilerinin, Azerbaycan yönetiminin izni olmadan bölgede bir alüminyum fabrikası açmaya kalkışmalarıydı. Azerbaycanlılar, SSCB Yüksek Sovyetinin Karabağı Ermenistan denetimine vermesinden de korkuyorlardı (Saroyan, 1990:20). Ocak 1989da Moskova Karabağı Azerbaycanın yetkisinden çıkararak merkezî denetim altına koyduğunda, Azerbaycan halkının kızgınlığı daha da arttı.
9 Azerbaycandaki tarihsel olarak önemli ilk Azeri-Ermeni çalışması, 1905te Baküde meydana geldi. Bu çatışmanın nedeni, Daşnaksutyun (milliyetçi Ermeni devrimci federasyonu) üyelerinin bir Azeriyi öldürmesiydi (Swietochowski, 1985:39). Bunun ardından meydana gelen kanlı olaylarda, yaklaşık 5.000 Azeri ve Ermeni öldü. O zaman da, Bakünün Azeri nüfusunda ortak bir kimlik oluşmasına yol açan unsur, Ermeni aleyhtarlığıydı. Daşnak çetecilerden yedikleri darbe, Azerbaycandaki Müslüman (Azeri) toplumun kenetlenmesi için bir katalizör oldu (a.g.e.:42).
10 Bu faaliyetlerin siyasî yönetimin dikkatini çekecek kadar yayıldığını söyleyebilirim. Çünkü bu dönemde birçok aydın yönetim tarafından çeşitli şekillerde bu faaliyetleri dolayısıyla cezalandırıldı. Ebulfez Elçibey, devlete karşı faaliyet gösterdiği için, 1970lerin ortalarında bir yıldan daha uzun bir süre hapis yattı.
11 Bu görüşün bir tartışması için bkz Fursov, 1990 ve 1991. Fursovun milliyetçilik tartışmasını yukarıda Sovyet sosyal bilimcilerinin bu konuya getirdikleri açıklamalar arasına almadım, çünkü Fursov, genelde Sovyet devlet gücü ve toplum yapısını irdelediği bu makalelerinde milliyetçilik konusunda çok kısaca değiniyor.
12 Fursova göre, SSCBde devlet ve Ortodoks kilisesi arasındaki yakın ilişki yüzünden, köktendiricilik bir mücadele aracı olmadı. Onun yerine, Sovyet devletine karşı mücadelede milliyetçilik bir silah haline geldi (Fursov, 1990:90).
13 Azerbaycanda halkın çoğunluğunun, Kafkasya Müslümanları müftüsü Allahşükür Paşazadenin KGB ajanı olduğuna inandığı söylenmektedir. Mart 1992de Baküde yapılan Azerbaycan Yüksek Sovyeti toplantısında, Paşazade, hakkındaki iddialara cevap verirken, hangimizin KGByle ilişkisi yok ki? demişti (Anadolu Ajansı Bülteni, 24 Mart 1992).
14 Karabağda çatışmaların arttığı bir sırada, 13-16 Ocak 1990da Baküde çok sayıda Ermeni öldürüldü. SSCB Yüksek Sovyeti Başkanlık Divanı, 15 Ocakta bir karar alarak, Karabağ bölgesinde olağanüstü hal ilan etti. Azerbaycanda bu karar adaletsiz ve Ermeni yanlısı olarak nitelendi. AHCnin çağrısı üzerine, binlerce kişi 17 Ocakta Baküde KP Merkez Komitesi binası önünde, Azerbaycan hükümetinin istifası istemiyle gösteri yapmaya başladı. SSCB Yüksek Sovyeti, bu sefer Baküde de olağanüstü hal ilan etti ve 20 Ocakta Sovyet tankları başkente girdi. Baküde Sovyet müdahalesine büyük direniş oldu, yüzlerce Azerbaycanlı öldü. AHCnin 200den fazla üyesi tutuklandı ve Cephe yeraltına girdi (Balayev, 1992:8). Sovyet müdahalesi, cumhuriyette Rus aleyhtarı duyguları alevlendirdi. Başkenteki bir dinlenme parkı, 20 Ocakta ölenler için bir şehitliğe dönüştürüldü. (Bakülüler, için bu şehitliğin sembolik önemi hâlâ çok büyüktür) Azerbaycanlılar, 13-16 Ocak arasında Baküde Ermenilerin öldürülmesi konusunda Moskovayı suçladılar ve bunu bir KGB komplosu olarak nitelediler. (a.g.e.)


KAYNAKÇA
Altsdadt, Audrey L. (1992). The Azerbaijani Turks: Power and Identity under Russian Rule, California: Hoover Institution Press.
Balayev, Aydın (1992). Azerbaycan Halk Cephesinin Yaranması ve Faaliyeti, Gurtulus, 1, 13-18.
Elçibey, Ebulfez (1992). Bu Manim Taleyimdir, Baku: Gençlik.
(1992). Tercumei Halim, Gurtulus, 2, 2-3.
Fursov, Andrei (1990). Will Soviet Union stay a union, and if so, know?, Yayınlanmamış makale.
(1991). Cratocracy, Socium, sayı: 8,9, 10-11, 12.
Koziov, V. (1991). Ethnic Relations: Theory and Practice, Thishkov (der) National Process in the USSR içinde. Moscow: Nagua Publishers.
Krupnik, I. (1991) The nationalities question in the USSR: Looking for explanations, Tishkov (der) National Process in the USSR içinde. Moscow: Nagua Publishers.
Nissman, D. B. (1987). The Soviet Union and Iranian Azerbaijan: the Use of Nationalism for Political Penetration. London: Westview Press.
Saroyan, Mark (1990). The Karabakh Syndrome and Azerbaijani Politics, Problems of Communism, Eylül-Ekim, 14-19.
Suny, Ronald (1990). The revenge of the past: Socialism and ethnic conflict in Transcaucasia, New Left Review, sayı: 184, 5-37. [Türkçesi: Geçmişin İntikamı, Birikim 31, Kasım 1991, s. 22-39]
(1991) Incomplete revolution: National movements and the collapse of the Soviet Empire, New Left Review, sayı: 189, 111-126.
Swietochowski, T. (1985) Russian Azerbaijan, 1905-1920, The Shaping of a National Identity in a Muslim Community, London: Cambridge U. Pr. [Türkçesi: Müslüman Cemaatten Ulusal Kimliğe, Rus Azerbaycanı 1915-1920 (1988), İstanbul: Bağlam Yayınları]
Yamskov, A. (1991). Nagorny Karabakh: Causes of the conflict and ways to solve it, Tishkov (der) National Process in the USSR içinde. Moscow: Nagua Publishers.
Willerton, J.P. (1992). Patronage and Politics in the USSR, London: Cambridge U.Pr.
Anadolu Ajansı (1992). Günlük Haber Bültenleri. Mart, Ankara.
Azerbaycan Halk Cephesi Programı (1989). Azadlık Gazetesi, 24 Aralık, Bakü.
Azerbaycan Halk Cephesi Nizannamesi (1991). Bakü.

----------

